# Paylean use on mkt wethers?



## chbohio

Anyone have any thoughts?
Tom


----------



## NWIndianaBoers

Well it is off label for goats for starters. Now of course lots of medicine is off label as well but in those cases it isn't about gaining an unfair advantage, it is about helping your animal get healthy and should only be done when a vet prescribes it.
Is it safe for them....idk, not a vet, but probably is. Would you feel ok if you fed a pig/cattle supplement and won a show knowing that you fed something and no one else did? Where is the ethical line drawn at that point? Would injecting steroids into goats be the next step?

I know you aren't saying you use it or plan on using it and I'm not attacking you in any way. Just trying to give my view on it.


----------



## Dani-1995

I would never use it. Its considered cheating and there is a reason it is not allowed on goats. I've read where it can cause over heating and liver issues in goats. We don't know a withdrawl time for a goat metabolism so it wouldnt be safe to give and then have a human consume the meat. Its not like its an antibiotic, this is a steroid. 

Steroids, in my opinion , should never be used in animals period. Its not ethical. Its cheating. Its dangerous to the animal and people. Hard work, good feed and exercise are fair more rewarding than feeding a goat paylean. I've beat goats who were fed paylean with my hard work and that I am proud of. I do not support it and never will... If that is the only way some one can win then they don't deserve to win.


----------



## Kolby Dale

First off it not consider or anywhere close to steroid and second we wouldn't give medicine to goats if we didn't know every withdraw time


----------



## Dwarf Dad

Kolby Dale said:


> First off it not consider or anywhere close to steroid and second we wouldn't give medicine to goats if we didn't know every withdraw time


Welcome to the forum!
Paylean must be a hot topic for you, since you answered a post about from 2013. lol
I had not ever heard of this before. It sounds like a good way to finish off a pig. Illegal for goats.


----------

